# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Gegët - Mentaliteti, besa, nderi dhe falja e gjakut

## Zëu_s

Ne kete film prezantohen shum mire Geget ... shikim te kendshem, dhe shikone/ndegjone me vemendje a

----------


## Endless

Shume gjera kam pare te ju Geget une, po vetem kete dreq bese jo.

----------


## alnosa

Zeus me fal se s'dua te hyj ne keto tema qe nuk i kuptoj .Vec vidion e pare pashe dhe te fundit se s'kam kohe me shume sot ,por nje gje me ben pershtypje mua ketu :;Po kur merret vendimi per pajtimin e gjakut nuk mund te jete ndonje grua plake (burrneshe )sepse ata qe jane vrare jane dhe bij nenash  apo jo ?!

Asnje gje kundra thjesht kurjoziteti . :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

*Tosket----Besa ,Nderi,Meshira,Bujaria,Esnaferia dhe mbi te gjitha ZGJUARSIA* 

lol

----------


## javan

> Zeus me fal se s'dua te hyj ne keto tema qe nuk i kuptoj .Vec vidion e pare pashe dhe te fundit se s'kam kohe me shume sot ,por nje gje me ben pershtypje mua ketu :;Po kur merret vendimi per pajtimin e gjakut nuk mund te jete ndonje grua plake (burrneshe )sepse ata qe jane vrare jane dhe bij nenash  apo jo ?!
> 
> Asnje gje kundra thjesht kurjoziteti .


Sepse gruaja eshte gjak i familjes/gjinise se vet (babes) kurse gjaku qe po falet eshte gjak paternal i burrit, djalit dhe familjes ne te cilen eshte martuar. Gruaja nuk vritet per gjak. Ne faljen e gjakut sic do ta kishe pare po te shikoje te 8 pjeset nuk luan rol madhesia e dhimbjes, por drejtesia.

Falemderit Zeu. Interesante.

----------


## javan

> *Tosket----Besa ,Nderi,Meshira,Bujaria,Esnaferia dhe mbi te gjitha ZGJUARSIA* 
> 
> lol


Nuk late teme pa mbjelle percarje.

----------


## OROSHI

Gati te gjith historianet apo rrugetaret qe kane kalu neper Shqiperi,kane shkru per virtytet e gegeve!
Qe nga Edith Durham e deri te Aristidh Kolia!

Tek-tuk duken te njejtat virtyte te baballareve tane tek brezi i ri,,,,por,,,,tek-tuk!
Krahasimet qe u bahen gegeve nga keta shkrimtare jane nga me te larmishmet!

Geg=kalores
Geg=fisnik
Geg=spartan
Geg=raca ma e bukur
Geg=gentellmen
etj etj

----------


## Longarus

> *Tosket----Besa ,Nderi,Meshira,Bujaria,Esnaferia dhe mbi te gjitha ZGJUARSIA* 
> 
> lol


Smith nuk i mohoj ato qe ke shkruajtur por besoj se me zgjuarsine toske qe posedon do na sjellesh ndonje video apo tekst ku mund ti lexojme ashtu sic na ka sjellur Zeu's per geget

----------


## Zëu_s

> Shume gjera kam pare te ju Geget une, po vetem kete dreq bese jo.


Ashtu eshte, sepse te gjith Geget jan te klonuar nga ai qe ke njoftur ti.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Zeus me fal se s'dua te hyj ne keto tema qe nuk i kuptoj .Vec vidion e pare pashe dhe te fundit se s'kam kohe me shume sot ,por nje gje me ben pershtypje mua ketu :;Po kur merret vendimi per pajtimin e gjakut nuk mund te jete ndonje grua plake (burrneshe )sepse ata qe jane vrare jane dhe bij nenash  apo jo ?!
> 
> Asnje gje kundra thjesht kurjoziteti .


Ka shum arsye (njeren nga to ta tregoj javan) ... shikoje/ndegjoje filmin me vemendje fillim e mbarim, mendo dhe pastaj na trego çka ta mer mendja ty, pse nuk marin pjese grate aty.

----------


## derjansi

shum t'bukra Zeus bravo

----------


## Zëu_s

> *Tosket----Besa ,Nderi,Meshira,Bujaria,Esnaferia dhe mbi te gjitha ZGJUARSIA*


Se di, nuk i njoh mire Tosket dhe per keto qe i the ti s'paskam ndegjuar deri sot, te vetmet qe i kam ndegjuar deri sot per Tosket jan dinakeria, tradhtia, mashtrimi dhe kokorisja si pulat ... dhe pasiqe une nuk i njoh aq mire Tosket dhe ndoshta kam mendim te gabuar per ta, me mire do te ishte per te gjith neve ta hapesh ti nje teme ekstra per mentalitetin e Toskeve, qe ne ti njohim mire e drejt, sesa te hyshe ketu e ta prishesh temen duke mos thene absolutisht asgje hiq.

Besa, kur e lexova kete asgjehiqin absolut nga ti, mu kujtua Shqiperia e mjere e vitit 1997 dhe rritja e popullsise Greke me te madhe qe nga viti 1990 ... se di as une pse mu kujtuan keto keshtu papritmas.




> lol


çka po lype, "lolipop" ?

m'vjen keq se nuk mundem te te jap (une hetero a) ... por ti mos u ndal, vazhdo e lyp, se kush e lype edhe e gjane.

----------


## OROSHI

Ju lutem le te flasim vetem per geget ktu,per tosket mund te flasim ne tema te tjera,edhe ata kane virtytet e tyre shqiptare!

----------


## javan

> Shume gjera kam pare te ju Geget une, po vetem kete dreq bese jo.


IIIII    Sqarohu.

----------


## Zëu_s

Faleminderit javan, Oroshi, Longarus dhe derjansi.


Filmi eshte nga aktori dhe regjisori Adem Mikullovci, nese nuk gabohem. 

Kete film e kam pa para disa viteve, por sot e gjeta pahiri ne YouTube, dhe thash ta sjell ketu edhe per juve qe nuk e keni pa, e sidomos per ata shqiptaret e Shqiperise se veriut qe i kan keqkuptuar dhe i kan harruar ligjet e Kanunit te shenjet Shqipetar.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Bushtrat shkio komuniste dhe mendjeshplaret qe vrapojne mbas dromcave te tyne quxojne me i quajte kto ligje te shejta te "te pa qytetnueme" "te njerezve te egjer" "te pa morale" "te pa arsyeshme, te pa dreita, barbare, etj" 
Pa u menduar se kure merret gjaku do te thote se dikush tjeter perpara ka kryer krim dhe ka vra  nje person, pra ai a kriminel, adhe sot me ligjet e sodit ato qe vrasin ndieken e futen ne burg, ose ma mire me than te gjithe ato qe kryeine krime perndieken e iu duhet me pagu per krimet e tyne. 
Sot ne vend qe me ngushllu familjen e viktimes  "te qyteteruarit" shkojne ne ndihme te kriminelit dhe kerkojne qe gjaku te mos merret, kerkojne qe krimineli te mos paguaj per jeten e tieter kuite qe ai mori. 

Tashti nqoftese kio menyre te gjykuemit nga "te qyteteruarit e sodit" nuk iu banme  i zhgule floket me dore tande, besa e Zotid nuk di se c'ka me than. Vai halli pre iu e per ne.

Besa a aio qe nat kohe kur ite, grate shkonin nga Malcia e Madhe ne Mirdite te pa shoqnueme e nuk guxote me i preke kush, besa a ajo qe po te ra dorasi nore tande nuk mundesh me e preke por me e mroite.

----------


## OROSHI

"ne doren tane" apo "te kam ra ne dore" jane dy fjale/fjali qe askush nuk mundet me i ba dredha as ne ditet e sotme,un di dy raste qe jan vra edhe ai qe i ka ra ne dore edhe ai qe e ka marr ne mbrojtje,edhe kjo pa e njoft aspak,papritmas ne rruge te bjen dikush ne dore!
Njera ka ndodh ne Tropoje,nji musliman(shok i jemi) mori ne dore nji katolik,dhe u vrane te dy!
Ndersa rasti i tjeter ne qytetyn e Shkodres,bash ne qender!

ndodhi te viteve '93-98!

----------


## OROSHI

Hjeksia/hjeksi,,ai qe ban hjeksi(tradhti,spiunim) asht nder rastet ma te randa,aty nuk falesh!

----------


## Testim

> Zeus me fal se s'dua te hyj ne keto tema qe nuk i kuptoj .Vec vidion e pare pashe dhe te fundit se s'kam kohe me shume sot ,por nje gje me ben pershtypje mua ketu :;Po kur merret vendimi per pajtimin e gjakut nuk mund te jete ndonje grua plake (burrneshe )sepse ata qe jane vrare jane dhe bij nenash apo jo ?!


Nana osht tjetër fis, e djali tjetër fis.

----------


## Safka

Sipas Kanunit të Lekët Dukagjinit, gratë nuk kanë të drejtën e asgjëje dhe as të drejtën e fjalës. Gruaja gjak bën por gjak s'lan. D.m.th. për të marrë gjakun e vëllait tënd, nuk mund të vrasësh gruan e dorasit, apo motrën apo nënën, duhet të vrasësh dorasin (nëse e gjen), ose djalin e tij, ose vëllain ose babain...
Gratë janë si kafshët, shiten, blehen dhe trashëgohen. Pas vdekjes së burrit gruaja nuk mund të martohet, nëse ai e përzë, ajo prapë nuk mund të martohet derisa ai nuk martohet. 
Gratë nuk e kanë të drejtën e jetës sipas këtij kanuni, e le më të drejtën e fjalës siç kërkon Alnosa.
Kanuni ka pasur edhe të mirat e veta, por në atë kohë, si në çdo vend tjetër të botës nuk është quajtur padrejtësi dhuna dhe diskriminimi ndaj grave.
Ka shumë veti tjera pozitive, njëra prej tyre është që populli ynë ka pasur një kanun për udhëheqjen e shoqërisë (me të gjitha të metat), kur popujt tjerë kanë jetuar në një kaos të papërshkruar. 
Kanuni ende jeton nëpër vende tona rurale ku civilizimi nuk ka depërtuar akoma...

----------

